

Ask HN: What Vim plugins do you use? - hanifvirani

Hello. I am returning to Vim after a short break. I thought this thread would be a good idea to make sure that I am up to date and that I haven&#x27;t missed any new plugins.<p>Also, what&#x27;s the best plugin&#x2F;setup for python code completion these days?
======
bpeebles
Managed with
[https://github.com/gmarik/vundle](https://github.com/gmarik/vundle) here are
the plugins I'd say I use every day:

[https://github.com/airblade/vim-gitgutter](https://github.com/airblade/vim-
gitgutter) show git change/deleted lines

[https://github.com/bling/vim-airline](https://github.com/bling/vim-airline)
light weight, pure vimscript status line

[https://github.com/kien/ctrlp.vim](https://github.com/kien/ctrlp.vim) fuzzy
file finder that mostly works

[https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive](https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive)
very nice Git wrapper

[https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic](https://github.com/scrooloose/syntastic)
generic in Vim syntax checker plugin

[https://github.com/sjl/gundo.vim](https://github.com/sjl/gundo.vim) undo tree
viewing

------
ElongatedTowel
Far too many. Some I'm using maybe every twentieth time I start vim, but
whenever I throw them out I suddenly need them...

vim-easymotion - Jump to positions easily (I still use the mouse too often)

vim-powerline - Prettier and more customizable display of useful data and the
mode we're in

vim-supertab - Still fails me too often but I'm having it set to omnicomplete
most of the time

minibufexpl - Old but I don't like the way the tabs works

ctrlp - Good fuzzy finder. Not sure if it's the best, but it doesn't require
compiling Ruby extensions and weird crap

Gundo - Tames the undo tree

ack.vim - Integrates ack to search in files more easily

vim-css-color - Love this one. Underlays color values with the actual color

And other stuff like syntax for YAML, Jinja2 and HTML5.

------
jdonaldson
I have a list of all my vim plugins in its own dotfile:
[https://github.com/jdonaldson/dotfiles/blob/master/vim/setti...](https://github.com/jdonaldson/dotfiles/blob/master/vim/settings/vundle.vim)

------
medius
I use [https://github.com/skwp/dotfiles](https://github.com/skwp/dotfiles) for
all my vim and zsh needs. I don't need/want to maintain my plugins and I like
the recommended shortcuts.

------
johncoltrane
The plugins you were using before your break still work so I'm not sure you
need to look for new plugins. Unless some of your plugins didn't satisfy you.

In which case you could list the offenders so that we try to come up with
alternatives.

Anyway, there seems to be a consensus around youcompleteme+jedi, these days.

Welcome back.

